# RETF infection



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey guys. I’m pretty sure one of my red eyes has a bacterial infection. It got kind of bruised and I was expecting it to heal up, but it didn’t. So at this point I’m fairly certain it’s infected. I’ve had this frog probably 5 years form a local breeder. They were in a temporary tank which may have been the root of the infection. I looked online for as much info as I could but I figured I would get more direct help here. I’ve heard of people using something called Silversufladiazine. If I should use that where could I get some? Thanks, Gus
Sorry I put this general I meant for it in the disease treatment section.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you post a pic. That should help with getting advice


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Here is what I think is the infection


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

gusgieg said:


> Here is what I think is the infection


Best advice I can give is to take a detailed photograph now and another one in a few days to see if it progresses. That way you're sure if it is healing or not. Otherwise it doesn't hurt to apply some silver sulfadiazine daily if this does not overstress the frog (stress is a major immunocompromising factor for frogs).


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

OP you mention that he got kind of bruised. This means you saw something occur, what was it?

How long ago? If you dont mind me asking.

Hope your frog heals.


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

I didnt see anything really, I guess I just saw the grey spot appeared and identified it as a bruise, where could I get some silver sulfadiazine?


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

I suspect maybe a cricket in their enclosure may have picked at him in his sleep. I’m not really sure though.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

You can try triple antibiotic without pain reliever. It has worked for me.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

gusgieg said:


> where could I get some silver sulfadiazine?


It is Rx only in the US, as far as I can tell. You can find a nearby exotics vet by searching here:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Nothing showed up in my area on that. However I know a guy that I have been to before. I can contact him to see if he will get me some. How often and how much would I apply to the frog?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know. I tend to see a vet for these sorts of things, at least the first time I deal with them. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok. I’ll talk to my veterinarian and see what he says. I’ve only used him once but I know he knows what he’s doing.


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ve got an appointment with my vet on Wednesday. The frog is looking worse so hopefully that is soon enough. Thanks, Gus.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Hopefully it gets better! Infections mostly need vet appointments so it’s good that you’re going to one!


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Just got home from the vet. The vet said he has scar tissue on his left side which will probably stay there, but not to worry about that. They also gave me drops for the bacteria infection. They said the reason it was losing weight and slightly lethargic is because he was in pain. They noticed he had some lesions on his elbows which they gave me ointment for. They seemed optimistic about him. They had me make a follow up appointment for about two weeks from now. They said the drops would make him feel better and get him back to eating.


----------

